# Boned leg of lamb Moroccan style.



## moikel (Feb 15, 2014)

Bit of a price war here between the big stores.That traditional sunday dinner roast leg of lamb at $7 a kg cheaper than shoulder!

I boned it & I am going to stuff it & roll it. Previously I did a Sardinian version as per (almost) a recipe I found.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This time around its going to be North African flavours.I bought some lamb sausages,I will undo them then bump the spices with my version of North African spice mix,onion,red pepper,chilli,garlic,cilantro,parsley & some preserved lemon. Fry that off ,some breadcrumbs to bind it.Then spread it over the meat roll it string it.

Into the MES.













IMG_0674.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 15, 2014






On my own here, so the stringing might be a challenge


----------



## moikel (Feb 15, 2014)

Thats the stuffing mix.Lamb sausages were Moroccan ,lots of spices,some dates & other dried fruit,some harissa .Must have been minced really fine!













IMG_0676.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 15, 2014






Added some breadcrumbs,had to sub fresh lemon lid rusted on the preserved lemon jar
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I will season the leg with the spice mix.Then add stuffing.


----------



## moikel (Feb 15, 2014)

Got it rolled & strung. Not the neatest correct entry but its tight.

The sausages were big company product,not a lot of texture so not like working with minced lamb. My spice mix is fennel seed,cumin,coriander ,fenugreek,paprika,cbp & salt. I added 2 cloves garlic & fresh ginger ,a dried chilli,chopped cilantro,juice & zest of a lemon.

Fresh cilantro after I  spread it.













IMG_0677.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 15, 2014






It was a young lamb ,leg was 2 kg. 













IMG_0678.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 15, 2014






Its gone into the MES over apple (I think) at 130c .Give it 2 or so hours. before I check it.3 hours should be about the mark.


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2014)

OK  finished.

That was pretty good.

2 & bit hours still med/rare.

Flavours went well together.Had a real North African feel. Might have been better if I had minced lamb not big company sausage.













IMG_0679.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 16, 2014






I could have been a little neater on the knife work but overall the roll part of it worked.













IMG_0680.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 16, 2014






I went with what I had on hand,red pepper was good,some dried smoked chilli gave it a little lift.













IMG_0681.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 16, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

My God, do you ever Cook Mick!!!!

That's impressive and sensational!

You truly could have the best restaurant indeed!

Very wonderful to see!!!!!!!

It must have smelled so fantastic with the seasonings you mentioned???

Beautiful!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Leah. It was good. I do like North African food. So much of it in France ,naturally produced fusion food. They do those great fish tagines just for starters. And lots of chargrilled fisherman's style food with the basics ,lemon,garlic,herbs ,chilli. And those mergez sausages on French bread rolls from a BBQ. At a cattle show in Limousan, funny what memories stay with you.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great Mick! I bet it was tasty!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Mick,

Looks perfectly cooked, lovely pink color throughout.  Did your leg of lamb come with the aitch bone still in?  Looks like it from the picture....that is a pain to bone out, but I'm impressed at how well you did it.  Excellent job!  Are you going to make stock with the bone?

I'm intrigued that you add lamb sausage (or minced lamb) when you stuff your leg.  I've never thought of that, but it would definitely add some body to the filling.  Did you put your spice mixture rub on the outside of the roll as well as the inside?

Looks like a really great meal with fantastic flavors!!  I love how you pull spice combinations from different world cuisines, it is always so much fun to see the variety of cultural palettes that you pull from.

Great meal, and thanks for sharing it with the rest of us!  Have a great Sunday and week!
Clarissa


----------



## disco (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a meal worthy of royalty. I bet it was just delicious. Great job on the recipe and the presentation.

Disco


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad you liked it & belated congratulations for Clarissa & Disco on your OTBS.Well deserved.
This leg was cut short so no pesky H bone. Butchers cut what they call chump chops off the big end.
I kept the spice mix inside Didnt want it changing taste on me & going bitter from the smoke.
If I could've got minced lamb I would have gone with that. Sausages were over processed wrong texture.True mergez would have been a blast .
You can't get to cute with stuffing because you can't overfill it or it won't roll.
When I went to France in 2007 I saw a lot of North African cooking in Paris. The French embrace it & I saw traditional French places serving the odd North African dish. Or at least influenced dish .
Way more in the South West of France. 
At the beef cattle show I went to there was Australian hay making machines ,cattle I knew a bit about & a guy with a grill selling those spicy North African mergez sausages on baguettes. A stall selling beer & wine & a bunch of big boofy blokes talking cattle & whatever else. My sort of travel experience. Country town people.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2014)

Perfect doneness on that lamb for me! Excellent job sir!


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Foam & congratulations on your OTBS ,the Cajun food you bring to this forum has been a great thing as well as the stories & social history that goes with it .


----------



## foamheart (Feb 16, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Thanks Foam & congratulations on your OTBS ,the Cajun food you bring to this forum has been a great thing as well as the stories & social history that goes with it .


Is that a nice way to say I am fulla bull biscuits? LOL. You do the same, you bring your food here upon a personal level. Things I have read about you prepare, and you prepare some I never even thought about. That is why this forum is so good, its the people sharing what the know and who they are.

Thank you, I had really not even thought about the OTBS, others who are trained I always assumed wore the tag, people in the business I assumed wore the tag, I just never thought about it. Thank you again.


----------



## moikel (Feb 16, 2014)

Clarissa when I get around to it I will do a lamb shank tagine & stick it in nose to tail. I had it in a little place in the Paris burbs near some fancy Cathedral that EW2(ex wife 2) dragged me to. The Sacred something but it wasn't a ritzy part of Paris. Then when we went to this upmarket place in Saint Germaine there was a version on the menu.I have seen that place since on TV Anthony Bourdain ate there. Its right on this fairly busy street with a very distinctive facade. Le Comp???

You just have to balance the flavours like anything else. Don't get carried away with the dried fruit & not make it to sweet.IMO. I do cook a bit of North African food & have done for years. So if there is something you are interested in let me know.

I am very proud of my North African  rubbed & oven baked chicken marylands. Bit of a show stopper.Spice mix a bit more involved ,happy to share.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Clarissa when I get around to it I will do a lamb shank tagine & stick it in nose to tail. I had it in a little place in the Paris burbs near some fancy Cathedral that EW2(ex wife 2) dragged me to. The Sacred something but it wasn't a ritzy part of Paris. Then when we went to this upmarket place in Saint Germaine there was a version on the menu.I have seen that place since on TV Anthony Bourdain ate there. Its right on this fairly busy street with a very distinctive facade. Le Comp???
> You just have to balance the flavours like anything else. Don't get carried away with the dried fruit & not make it to sweet.IMO. I do cook a bit of North African food & have done for years. So if there is something you are interested in let me know.
> I am very proud of my North African  rubbed & oven baked chicken marylands. Bit of a show stopper.Spice mix a bit more involved ,happy to share.



I'm looking forward to seeing your lamb shank tagine post when you get a chance!

And in regards to your chicken marylands.....anything that you are proud of, I'm sure would blow me away.  I'd love to see a post on this next time you make it.  Thanks!!


----------



## noshrimp (Feb 16, 2014)

Perfectly cooked lamb and your spice selection sounds delicious! Nice pics, thanks for sharing. It encourages me to get a lamb leg for next weekend.

Noshrimp


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2014)

This a better photo.













IMG_0683.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 17, 2014






If you didn't want to go with meat in your stuffing you could use dried fruit,red pepper,onion ,celery, then keep the spice mix & the rest the same.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 17, 2014)

That is some Beautiful Work! Lamb is a true fav of mine but the rest of the family is not crazy about it. Can you give the general proportions of the spices in the mix? Or are they 1 to 1 of each. Thanks...JJ

BTW...I am interested in the Chicken as well. That is one they all will eat. If you have a recipe for the Harissa as well it would be appreciated....


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is some Beautiful Work! Lamb is a true fav of mine but the rest of the family is not crazy about it. Can you give the general proportions of the spices in the mix? Or are they 1 to 1 of each. Thanks...JJ
> 
> BTW...I am interested in the Chicken as well. That is one they all will eat. If you have a recipe for the Harissa as well it would be appreciated....


Cumin,coriander,fenugreek,fennel,black pepper go in as 1 tab each 1/2 tab rock salt helps with the grind.If I was using powdered garlic & ginger ,same deal but mostly I use fresh.Paprika I use about the same. Chilli up to you. Cayenne powder or fresh. I am cautious with cloves,caraway,cinnamon  & cardamon so when I make my full all in version of ras el hanout I use 6 cloves, 1/2 tab the others.You can lose the balance& its undetectable until you cook with it then its to late.

I will show the chicken in time but thats the mix all dry spices including the garlic & ginger.Rub chic,skin on with evo then rub in spice mix,let them sit a bit. Then roast in oven baste with juices.A guy like you can see it from here. I wouldn't bother with caraway & cinnamon.

I used to make harrissa commercially  until it became a PIA back in the 90s. I also make a really lively little number called zhug only good thing to come out of Yemmen.

Let me dig around for my notes. Harissa is all about the right chilli,dried then rehydrated then start the process.Fresh chilli you get fermentation issues .I always use dry.

Give me a few days. The shop stuff here is dumbed down,people put tomato paste in it &/or binders.I wont use it.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Moikel said:


> Clarissa when I get around to it I will do a lamb shank tagine & stick it in nose to tail. I had it in a little place in the Paris burbs near some fancy Cathedral that EW2(ex wife 2) dragged me to. The Sacred something but it wasn't a ritzy part of Paris. Then when we went to this upmarket place in Saint Germaine there was a version on the menu.I have seen that place since on TV Anthony Bourdain ate there. Its right on this fairly busy street with a very distinctive facade. Le Comp???
> 
> You just have to balance the flavours like anything else. Don't get carried away with the dried fruit & not make it to sweet.IMO. I do cook a bit of North African food & have done for years. So if there is something you are interested in let me know.
> 
> I am very proud of my North African  rubbed & oven baked chicken marylands. Bit of a show stopper.Spice mix a bit more involved ,happy to share.


That's a good looking lamb, Mick. The recipe and presentation are superb.

We're also fans of North African and Middle Eastern cooking, and use a lot of the spice blends such as ras el hanout, berbere, dukkah, baharat, etc. If you're making your own blends, most of the ingredients are fairly easy to source, but getting the right balance can be tricky. If you ever get around to it, I'd be interested in seeing your version of ras el hanout.

BTW, I think the restaurant in Paris you're referring to is Le Comptoir du Relais located in the Hotel Relais Saint Germain in the 6th Arr. If it's the one you're referring to, it's a bistro by day and a more formal fixed menu in the evening.


----------



## cosmicmiami (Feb 17, 2014)

I need to check in here more often.  Just picked up a boneless lamb leg the other day at Costco and was thinking about smoking it.  I am now inspired.  Thanks.  I like the harissa and date balancing act.  The wife isn't big on dates but I can chop them well and she'll never know!


----------



## moikel (Feb 17, 2014)

Dried apricots or figs will work maybe soak them in a bit of chicken stock first. Usual suspects after that onion,red pepper,cilantro. Rub inside with spice mix, sprinkle stuffing as its cooking with spice mix just don't let it burn. Breadcrumbs bind it ,cooked rice will workas well. 
I cook my stuffing because it gets the least amount of heat in the middle. Need anything else just stick it here.
Mick


----------



## cosmicmiami (Feb 17, 2014)

Ah...apricots would be a good sub for the dates.  Thanks.


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is some Beautiful Work! Lamb is a true fav of mine but the rest of the family is not crazy about it. Can you give the general proportions of the spices in the mix? Or are they 1 to 1 of each. Thanks...JJ
> 
> BTW...I am interested in the Chicken as well. That is one they all will eat. If you have a recipe for the Harissa as well it would be appreciated....


OK  Chef JJ harissa ! 

I follow the recipe from Claudia Roden's Middle Eastern Food. A real cooks cook book
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 that I bought 20 years ago. If it aint broke don't fix it

Start with 250g dried chilli ,soaked in hot water for about 45-60 min.,drain.I cut them up with scissors dry so I can shake the seeds out. Now I don't know what dried chilli you can get.Sometimes I go to the Indian store for them & sometimes the Thai store. Some chilli hotter than others I buy the bigger ones, Kashmiri but sometimes mix some small ones in.

Then its 1 med head of garlic,1 tab coriander seed,1 tab caraway 1 tab dried mint 3 tabs + fresh cilantro 1 tab rock salt Olive oil. Grind the spices,rock salt helps. Process the lot with enough EVO  to get the consistency right. Jar it with some EVO on the top.

Now if its to hot ,roast a red bell pepper over gas flame,peel off blackened skin process that through original mix. Very rare but a trick worth knowing .Of course you can do this 50/50 with processed bell pepper at serving to give people a bail out position or even make a sauce off the harissa base. 

I don't put cumin or black pepper in mine I have seen it in other versions. .If you are kicking off with bell pepper you are making a safe

 version thats not going to upset people but I am all about authentic.

Zhug .This is a blast I use it to rub over mackerel for the grill,prawns,swordfish,chicken dishes, lamb you name it.

Grind & blend to a paste 1 x teas black pepper,1 teas caraway,3-4 cardamon pods,4 strong hot dried chilli soaked for an hour 1 head garlic ,a full big bunch of cilantro including roots,1 teas rock salt.

Its really worth the effort. I have made it added a splash of water cook it off for a couple of minutes. Picked that up somewhere not sure it adds much.

If you take 1 teas of zhug add 1 tab ground fenugreek then mix it with the pulp of a large tomato you then have a relish called hilbeh.Great with flat bread or as a condiment.

I was making 3 kg a week at one point with providers busting my balls for more.


----------



## moikel (Feb 18, 2014)

D
Damn auto spell ,it's providores:biggrin: 3kg of Harissa is a lot chilli processing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Mick, sounds like some great recipes. Guajillo Chilies are available here and have only a mild to moderate heat level with a nice red color. Should work well. There is always the addition of a couple of Thai Chilies for those that like more heat...JJ


----------



## catavalon21 (Feb 21, 2014)

Moikel, thanks for posting, that looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## webowabo (Mar 19, 2014)

Been messing with recipes lately Mick with harissa sauces and marinades... I love harissa... so darn flavorful. .... 

As this meal looks... 

Miss your cooks!

Mikey!


----------



## moikel (Mar 19, 2014)

webowabo said:


> Been messing with recipes lately Mick with harissa sauces and marinades... I love harissa... so darn flavorful. ....
> 
> As this meal looks...
> 
> ...


Glad you like my stuff. I sort range across a bunch cuisines.Its been so hot over summer I have been doing food to suit. 

I am going to clear out my wood fired oven & do a whole something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  soon. Dinner for about 12,might do my take on North African chicken & a lamb maybe whole rubbed North African or a adaptation of a tagine. I will let you know in advance.













IMG_0148.JPG



__ moikel
__ Mar 19, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow - nice oven!!! How fun!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice lamb! Unfortunately, lamb is expensive here. In central Ohio we have a lot of Somali immigrants so it's becoming easier to find halal lamb.

About two years ago I used to be able to get lamb at reasonable prices - especially scrappy rib cuts that didn't havve much meat; I'd roast them and make the house smell good, then make soup.

We have a large Greek church which stages a festival in September, they roast whole lambs on spits. SO good!













DSCF1234.JPG



__ bluewhisper
__ Apr 14, 2014






chops, too













P9040014 (2).JPG



__ bluewhisper
__ Apr 14, 2014


----------

